
The fabric on the Surface Laptop should be cared for like a ‘luxury’ handbag - gpresot
https://www.theverge.com/2017/5/9/15587364/microsoft-surface-laptop-alcantara-fabric-cleaning
======
jasonvorhe
Or the fabric inside of your sports car.

